
2001: A Space Odyssey – 50 Years Later - sohkamyung
https://www.centauri-dreams.org/2018/04/02/2001-a-space-odyssey-50-years-later/
======
sidcool
When I watched this movie for the first time, I was underwhelmed. The slow
pace made me impatient. Then I realized, it's not the movie, it's me. The new
age fast paced movies had made me an Adrenaline junkie equivalent of watching
films.

Such movies have to be enjoyed with patience and preferably alone. It's an
experience similar to listening Indian classical music (I am from India).

------
FearNotDaniel
I'm currently reading this on an Austrian Airlines plane, and they're playing
The Blue Danube as passengers board... makes me think fondly of 2001 every
single time.

~~~
sohkamyung
Be grateful the airplane toilet is easier to operate than the one on the Pan
Am flight in the movie. :-) [1]

[1]
[https://www.ee.ryerson.ca/~elf/aso/zeroGtoilet.html](https://www.ee.ryerson.ca/~elf/aso/zeroGtoilet.html)

------
WheelsAtLarge
One of the best movies ever. I'm glad it hasn't been redone.

~~~
magduf
Shhh! Don't give them any ideas!

Seriously, Hollywood's love affair with remaking movies is just sad. Of
course, it's not completely new, they were doing it even back in the early
days, but not to the extent that they are now. They just aren't coming out
with that many new and innovative movies like they did in the 70s and 80s.
Where's the "Alien" or "Blade Runner" or "Ghostbusters" of today? Movies like
that just aren't being made, but remakes or sequels to these decades-old
movies are.

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
True, I just finished reading Bruster's millions. Which has a 1985 movie
adptation. At least that's what I thought. It turn's out it was a remake. It
has been released 8 times in English and 4 times as a foreign film.

------
intellix
Might be an unpopular opinion but I feel the ape scene at the beginning lasted
way too long

